# Old Lawn mowers



## scruffdawg (Mar 6, 2008)

I just acquired an old riding lawn mower. Is there some sort of site that may cater to old riding mowers and fixing them up? 
Thanks,
Donny


----------



## scruffdawg (Mar 6, 2008)

Adding to this post, I have pics and model number on my site. If you know anything that may help, I sure would appreciate anything you could offer. http://webpages.charter.net/techdon/mower.html 
Thanks,
Donny


----------



## Haz567 (Apr 13, 2007)

whoops: how do i delete this


----------



## goldfish595 (Apr 21, 2008)

are you looking for parts? what are you looking for ?


----------



## scruffdawg (Mar 6, 2008)

I have found what I was looking for.
Thanks,
Donny


----------

